# New Zealand - an end to cigarettes?



## Hooked (16/4/21)

*An end to cigarettes? New Zealand aims to create smoke-free generation*
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ms-to-create-smoke-free-generation-cigarettes

New Zealand has announced a suite of proposals aimed at outlawing smoking for the next generation and moving the country closer to its goal of being smoke-free by 2025.

The plans include the gradual increase of the legal smoking age, which could extend to a ban on the sale of cigarettes and tobacco products to anyone born after 2004, making smoking effectively illegal for that generation.

Also under consideration was a significant reduction in the level of nicotine allowed in tobacco products, prohibiting filters, setting a minimum price for tobacco, and restricting the locations where tobacco and cigarettes can be sold..."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## fbb1964 (17/4/21)

Prohibition doesn't work. Ever. For anything as history have taught us. Education, the free market for consumers to decide and dictate the free market and giving people choices to make informed decisions do work. Smoking, vaping, drugs, alcohol you name it. It just goes underground and a criminal black market flourish. Take the vaping, tobacco and alcohol bans during lockdown in SA as example. For now vaping is all good in NZ. Until when? They change their mind and do a complete 180 degree turn as govts all do. What then? Govt should stay out of dictating any economic activities. Whatever govt touches or intervenes in turns into sh$t in the end. Without fail ever!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------

